# baby GPB...



## Saleama (Nov 10, 2013)

I need another baby (three to six months old) GBP. I have two already and am looking to even things out a bit more. The two I have are beautiful little guys that came from Tortadise. They are such a joy. I have just managed to get them an awesome little area and I was wanting to add a third to ease any tension that may come in the future. If anyone has any available please PM me. I would love to wait for Tom to get some, but I don't want there to be such a huge age gap as there would be waiting for a clutch from next season.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Nov 10, 2013)

Greg T listed some darlings the other day! Look! : ) http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-82637.html


----------



## Saleama (Nov 10, 2013)

BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> Greg T listed some darlings the other day! Look! : ) http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-82637.html



THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! I actually will be down near where they live in two weeks! I hope he has some left! I PM'd him right away!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh, yay! : ) Pictures when you can!


----------



## diamondbp (Nov 11, 2013)

I can't wait to see what you get


----------



## Tort4u2love (Nov 11, 2013)

I got a baby from him and yes doing great! Greg's great!


----------



## Elohi (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm going to get one from Greg t too! I am having an extremely hard time picking one! They are amazing!


----------



## Saleama (Nov 11, 2013)

No answer so far...


----------



## Tort4u2love (Nov 12, 2013)

They r extremely adorable! Greg does a great job with them!  post pics of the ones u get ...love to see a sibling of my Tucker! He will answer...


----------



## Elohi (Nov 12, 2013)

I picked one, I'm just waiting to hear back and get an invoice. SOOOOOOO excited that my new little Leo will have several sibs here on the forum!


----------



## diamondbp (Nov 12, 2013)

Leopard insanity!! Lol I love it


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes....the Leopard love is spreading  

How much longer until you get your next one? Hehe lol


----------



## diamondbp (Nov 12, 2013)

Lol between them and Christmas I'm BROKE . If Andrew or James has some in early 2014 I will definitely consider it. I want to better my chances of getting at least 3 females from the bunch. I hate the "waiting" game.


----------



## Elohi (Nov 12, 2013)

Now that I've been advised to get 3 or more...I'm trying to figure out what to do. The hatchling I have is 4 months old but TINY and I was going to get one more as soon as I hear back from Greg T.
I don't know if I can afford two right here before the holidays because I have two trips to make over the next 2 months plus the whole Christmas shopping gig. -le sigh-
If I get one now, what are my chances of getting an early 2014 hatchling? I'm assuming that's not a usually time for hatching. I don't want any one of my hatchling to be too much bigger than my others so I don't have any dominance issues, or will that totally disappear with 3?


----------



## Saleama (Nov 12, 2013)

Elohi said:


> Now that I've been advised to get 3 or more...I'm trying to figure out what to do. The hatchling I have is 4 months old but TINY and I was going to get one more as soon as I hear back from Greg T.
> I don't know if I can afford two right here before the holidays because I have two trips to make over the next 2 months plus the whole Christmas shopping gig. -le sigh-
> If I get one now, what are my chances of getting an early 2014 hatchling? I'm assuming that's not a usually time for hatching. I don't want any one of my hatchling to be too much bigger than my others so I don't have any dominance issues, or will that totally disappear with 3?



Where in Texas are you? I am in Dallas and was planning on going down to Pearland weekend after next. That is when I hope to swing by Greg's place and pick up one or two. I hope they get along with 99 and Cici, the two I got from Kelly. I know there are some folks in Cali that have eggs incubating now and those will be Christmas babies. There could be some here if you look around. Also, there are some Retile shows in February in Houston and Dallas, not sure about other areas, that might have a few. Greg's are a really good price though and I have heard nothing but good things about his babies. You might find others selling 1 for the same or more than he is asking for 2.


----------



## Elohi (Nov 12, 2013)

San Antonio. [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 12, 2013)

if $$ is tight just get your #2 now, and try to get #3 in the next few months. 

I dont think you'll have any huge size differences to worry about


----------



## Saleama (Nov 12, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> if $$ is tight just get your #2 now, and try to get #3 in the next few months.
> 
> I dont think you'll have any huge size differences to worry about



Or...You know that big family Christmas gift every family gets at Christmas? It could be a beautiful pair of Leos this year! Yeah! What a great family gift!!!


----------



## HouKen (Nov 12, 2013)

I can tell you Greg has some adorable babies. I got 3 from him a couple of months ago and emailed him tonight about getting another.


----------



## Saleama (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks Ken. I can't wait to go see them all in two weeks!


----------



## Elohi (Nov 13, 2013)

OMG y'all! I'm getting two to add to my one leo. Herd....started. Hehehehe


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: RE: baby GPB...*



Elohi said:


> OMG y'all! I'm getting two to add to my one leo. Herd....started. Hehehehe



Awesome! I love the trios of Leos!


....you'll be glad you did that.


----------



## Saleama (Nov 15, 2013)

It is set up! Going to go down to Houston next Friday and pick up another pair of Leo's from Greg. I can't wait to meet his herd. I am going to bring my niece and it will be the first time she will get to see adult Leopards. Pics when I get them!


----------



## Elohi (Nov 15, 2013)

Saleama said:


> It is set up! Going to go down to Houston next Friday and pick up another pair of Leo's from Greg. I can't wait to meet his herd. I am going to bring my niece and it will be the first time she will get to see adult Leopards. Pics when I get them!



If everything works out my pair should be here Tuesday morning. [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


Congrats on your new pair!


----------



## Saleama (Nov 15, 2013)

Elohi said:


> Saleama said:
> 
> 
> > It is set up! Going to go down to Houston next Friday and pick up another pair of Leo's from Greg. I can't wait to meet his herd. I am going to bring my niece and it will be the first time she will get to see adult Leopards. Pics when I get them!
> ...





You didn't get all the cute ones did you?


----------



## Elohi (Nov 15, 2013)

Saleama said:


> Elohi said:
> 
> 
> > Saleama said:
> ...





LOL! 
His bunch made it EXTREMELY hard to pick just two. I picked 4.2 and 4.5, but I also wanted 5.6 hahaha.


----------



## Saleama (Nov 15, 2013)

Elohi said:


> Saleama said:
> 
> 
> > Elohi said:
> ...





I'll have to look at his email when I get home to see the ones you are getting. Luckily for me, my nephew plays varsity football for the Pearland Dawson Eagles and I am going down next Friday to watch him under the Friday Night Lights! But before I go to the game, I will get a chance to go by Greg's house and hand pick mine! I am pretty sure 5.6 was one of the ones I liked. I like the ones with no dots or funny patterns on the sides. My current two have 1990/1999 and CiCi "writen" on their scutes.


----------



## Elohi (Nov 15, 2013)

These are the two I picked. Soooooooooooooo pretty. 
5.6 is waiting on ya! It's shell is incredible!


One of mine needs to give off a "male air" so I can name him Watson. Hahaha


----------



## Greg T (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow, I should check the posts more often I guess because I totally missed this one. Looking forward to seeing you Saleama next week and Elohi yours are getting ready for a fast plane ride soon. I get to see HouKen tomorrow afternoon, and another great forum member on Sunday. I'm absolutely stoked to see these little guys go to great homes!!

For anyone looking for February babies, I have 18 in the incubator now and my other female is trying to lay her first clutch of eggs, so I'll be knee deep in babies around here.


----------



## HouKen (Nov 16, 2013)

Here's a picture of the baby I got today with the 3 I got the end of August. Believe it or not, the older 3 were close to it's size when I got them.


----------



## Saleama (Nov 16, 2013)

I can't wait. My six month olds that I got from the rep show in Dallas are staying small and smooth. The bigger one is only 59 grams and the little one is 47 grams. When I got them in July they were both only 25 - 28 grams. Little guys.


----------

